

How Adzerk Made It Big - pashields
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/30/how-adzerk-made-it-big-by-hitching-their-wagon-to-reddit/

======
jstanley
I very nearly chose Adzerk for our advert display platform at work, but in the
end went with installing OpenX and doing it all in-house.

It's nice that we have more control over things, but boy is OpenX a hassle to
deal with. I sometimes wish I'd chosen Adzerk instead.

------
martindale
AdZerk is a fantastic local company doing impressive things with node.js in a
space that is admittedly underwhelming. James is the driving force behind
that, with his decision to move to the RTP region and make a clear statement
about the objective of the company early in its history, really has made
AdZerk successful.

~~~
mindcrime
Maybe one day we'll be talking about the "AdZerk Mafia" and they'll be seed
funding the next generation of Triangle startups!

At any rate, I think very highly of James and the whole crew at AdZerk, and
it's going to see them doing well and getting some recognition for it. They
deserve it!

 _His formula, while not completely reproducible, is indicative of a new
normal: that the little guy can reel in the big fish._

I sure hope so!

